

Ask HN: what do you view? - bkj123

Besides HN, what other websites, magazines, etc. to you consistently view?  Thank you.
======
byoung2
I'm constantly reading TechCrunch and Engadget online, and Entrepreneur and
Fast Company in print.

------
pizza
Reddit, oursignal.com, facebook.

